# Fix missing icons - YouTube, Netflix, Hulu Plus



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

On the Tivo remote:

Press red thumb, green thumb, play, play. After a few seconds, all will appear!!!


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

Does this apply to the HDUI or the SDUI?
From where in the Tivo interface does one start using this command?

One thing I did learn from this command is the ability to play a folder/group of programs - cool little feature.


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

I tried in HDUI from Tivo Central. Worked like a charm. Not sure if it works on SDUI.


----------



## nikkicola11 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks I was always restarting before which took forever! Why they even disappear to begin with is the real mystery....


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

No problem. It's a neat little trick that I unfortunately use all the time.


----------



## Javelin3o4 (Apr 22, 2003)

I always just went to the settings and told it to "connect to tivo now", and that seemed to do it, but I'll be sure to try this tip out next time. 

(this on my Tivo HD)


----------



## midnightcharger (May 7, 2011)

Worked like a charm!!! Awesome!


----------



## mhinrichs (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks! A TiVo support operator told me this, but I never wrote it down. :up:


----------

